# [framebuffer]A vueltas con gensplash[cerrado]

## Zagloj

Hola, os escribo porque hace algo más de una semana me dio por ponerme una imagen en el framebuffer durante el arranque, instalar el tuxonice y demás. El caso es que me compilé las fuentes tuxonice, y a parte seguí la guía de este mismo foro para gensplash, dejando mi grub (seguí todos los pasos aunque he probado cosas de otras guías también) así:

```
root(hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 root=/dev/sda4 resume=swap:/dev/sda6

video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,ywrap,mtrr  splash=silent,fadein,theme:Emergance

quiet console=tty1

BOOT_MSG="Inicializando el Kernel..."

initrd (hd0,4)/fbsplash-Emergance-1024x768
```

 Por si acaso comento que se trata de un portátil toshiba y mi arquitectura es amd64 (core2) y mi gráfica una HD mobility radeon con los drivers propietarios. Para el kernel lo drivers de framebuffer son los que he puesto en grub ahora mismo, aunque he probado otros, sin cambio alguno.

 Lo que sucede es que no hay framebuffer decorado, todo sigue como antes, ponga el driver que ponga en el grub, sin mostrar errores ni nada.

 Esta es la guía que he seguido: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705078.html

 También he probado el driver radeonfb y vesa, también sin errores. 

 Gracias de antemano por vuestro tiempo, si escribo es porque ya he buscado mucho pero sin éxito, cualquier aporte será bienvenido.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

Pd Eso si, hay un momento durante la carga del kernel en que la pantalla se pone negra un instante, es muy breve, pero quizás esté relacionado con gensplash.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> root(hd0,4)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 root=/dev/sda4

 

Por si acaso observar que (hd0,4) == /dev/sda5 entre otras cosas me parece que hda4/sda4 suele ser la partición extendida si esto ha cambiado no estaría mal aclararlo.

----------

## AnFe

Y yo por si acaso comento que el tema se llama "emergence", en lugar de "emergance", a no ser que tengas un tema que se llame así, en cuyo caso retiro lo dicho.

No sé si tendrá que ver con tu problema, ya que no se si teniendo el initrd bien importa el tema para el arranque (para poner la decoración de las consolas sí).

Un saludo

----------

## Zagloj

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   root(hd0,4)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 root=/dev/sda4 
> 
> Por si acaso observar que (hd0,4) == /dev/sda5 entre otras cosas me parece que hda4/sda4 suele ser la partición extendida si esto ha cambiado no estaría mal aclararlo.

 

 Ya está corregido a (hd0,3), y sd4 es mi partición raíz, sd5 es la partición de arranque (boot).

 Sobre Emergance pues si, así se llama el tema xD.

 Como esperaba cambiar esa linea del grub no tiene efecto sobre el framebuffer (no sé sobre qué tendrá efecto)

 Un saludo y gracias.

----------

## opotonil

Un apunte tonto.

```

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 root=/dev/sda4 resume=swap:/dev/sda6 

video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,ywrap,mtrr  splash=silent,fadein,theme:Emergance 

quiet console=tty1 

```

Esto no se lo has puesto asi por claridad, imagino que si, pero si no por lo que recuerdo tiene que ser una sola linea para que funcione.

Salu2.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Y tienes la decoración activada en el kernel? El fb activado? una buena forma de saber si el fb esta funcionando es con el comando "fbset".

Nota: La única forma con la que me ha funcionado a mi es usando genkernel.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias, sobre la línea esa ahora la subo, efectivamente lo tenía así por claridad, no sabía que debía estar en la misma línea  :Embarassed: . Sobre el asunto de fbset, no encuentro ese comando, yo tengo

```
fbcondecor_ctl         fbrun                  fbsplashd.static

fbcondecor_ctl.static  fbsetbg                fbtruetype

fbcondecor_helper      fbsetroot              fbtruetype.static

fbgrab                 fbsplashctl            

fbres                  fbsplashd 
```

 El comando fbres me dice que tengo 640x480, que es un problema que me dio una vez probando un tema, que me decía que no soportaba esa resolución (es decir, el asunto pasa primero por arreglar la resolución en el framebuffer).

 Acerca del kernel tengo activado "Framebuffer console support" y el driver que tengo puesto es el de uvesa...

 Saludos y a ver si lo conseguimos  :Razz: 

Pd Está compilado a mano, no con genkernel... por si no lo puse arriba, no sé por qué no se podría sin genkernel cuando en teoría es simlemente una ayuda para configurar el núcleo  :Confused: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Zagloj wrote:*   

> Sobre el asunto de fbset, no encuentro ese comando, yo tengo

 

El programa esta en portage instalalo, y ve si esta activado tu fb y la resolución del mismo.

Cuando usaba ATI, lo único que hacía era agregar esto al grub.conf:

```
vga=791 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet
```

Con esto tengo un splash en modo "verbose" porque me gusta que se vea bonito pero es necesario ver que esta pasando en mi sistema. Luego compilo con genkernel y listo, mi línea es:

```
genkernel --splash=natural_gentoo all
```

Cuando no lo hacia con genkernel nunca me funcionó, no se porque, incluso tuve un kernelpanic  :Very Happy:  Hoy día ya tengo configurado genkernel para que me muestre el menuconfig y haga todo como en una instalación manual, he quitado vga=791 porque ahora uso intel y detecta auto-mágicamente el fb.

Adicionalmente digo que para mi genkernel una herramienta que amarían los ubuntueros, solo renombrarlo a apt-kernel o algo así.

----------

## Zagloj

Gracias. he probado con fbset y logro cambiar la resolución a 1024x768 ... y ya consigo ver la demo del tema con:

```
splash_manager --theme=BabyTux -c demo
```

 Ahora a ver cómo consigo que me guarde esa resolución para todas las ttys...  :Confused:  porque parece que realmente ese es el único problema.

 Saludos  :Wink: 

Pd  *Quote:*   

> Cuando usaba ATI, lo único que hacía era agregar esto al grub.conf: 
> 
> Código:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 ¿Con video=radeonfb antes verdad?

RESUELTO:

 Era tan sencillo como poner los parámetros de video y demás en la misma línea del kernel  :Embarassed: 

Si bien tendré que ver cómo poner el decorado en las tty el bootsplash ya me funciona así que lo puedo dar por zanjado, gracias a todos por vuestros consejos  :Very Happy: 

```
kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-tuxonice-r6 root=/dev/sda4 resume=swap:/dev/sda6 video=vesafb vga=791 splash=silent,theme:GoGentooGo quiet console=tty1

BOOT_MSG="Inicializando el Kernel..."

initrd (hd0,4)/fbsplash-GoGentooGo-1024x768
```

----------

